# What do I do at this point?



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni is 19 mos. now, so it won't do any good to reminisce about what I should have done when he was a puppy. Actually I did socialize him as a puppy, but the last year our contact with others, dog or skin has been very small. My DH is a truck driver on the road and Shoni and I are 'home alone'. I have no friends with small dogs that could come play. Shoni won't interact with a large dog at all. My neighbor has a very large Aussie we've tried. My daughter and family have a very large Labradoodle (yes, I know!) we only see a couple times a year. Shoni's behavior around them is "please Mommie pick me up, don't let that monster near me". We were at the daughter's yesterday and I thought Shoni would have a stroke--shaking and panting so hard. He doesn't bark or respond in any way to the dog, except just begging to be held--which doesn't help him even relax if I do pick him up. What I wanted to do was just ignore his pleas and wait for him to get curious about the dog. It didn't work. When he is down the other dog is very gentle and just follows him wanting to smell. Shoni thinks he's being chased and ducks his tail and tries to stay out of his reach. His begging and shaking is awful. If we put the other dog out he calms down. 

That experience yesterday has traumatized him so much he is like he is sedated today and is very clingy. I tried a class when he was 6 mos. and that is the way he was with the other dogs there. I sometimes take him to stores where he loves meeting the people, but at petstores he ignores other dogs or trys to keep away from them. I am wondering if the only answer is get another dog for him to get used to at home. We have no other pets now. I realize that running into another dog a couple times a year will never improve the situation.  I can't send him to Cesar's pack! I could use some input and suggestions folks.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dee, your Shoni is just like my Boo. You could have been describing him to a T. The only thing that has helped Boo any was Hannahs arrival. It didn't cure him, but he is better. He still isn't comfortable when meeting new dogs & if they run at him or are overly energetic, he reverts back to his old self. But to date he has made friends with a Chi, a Pom & a Yorkie & even attempts to get Hannah to play with him(she won't). Taking him to Petco is still a bit trying,all the smells & other dogs still freak him out, so he rides in the shopping cart or is carried the whole time while Hannah trots around sniffing & meeting the other doggies. I tried just about everything to "fix" him, including trying to ignore his fear & begging to be picked up when a dog came near. Nothing worked, in fact, it only seemed to make him worse. He & Hannah get along fine,they are like an old married couple most of the time & Boo lets her have the lead most times. So I have quit stressing over it & let Boo be Boo. He loves cats, people & children, so that's more important to me, since we are around more people than dogs anyway. Hannah prefers people to dogs too, but she is fearless around dogs & has even snapped at a strange Schnauzer for invading her space.LOL I hope you find a solution that works for Shoni.I know how you feel when Shoni gets so anxious & afraid around dogs, I've been there & could sure tell some pitiful stories of Boo & his reactions to dogs. Sorry I don't have any useful advice.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would start by getting him in a good basic obedience class that the trainer has under good control to get him relaxed around dogs. 

I do not believe in forcing a dog to interact with other dogs. You cannot force a dog to like other dogs. All you can do is teach your dog appropriate behaviors around other dogs. Ignoring them is just fine in my book.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yep, you are right, that sure sounds like Shoni. Kids are fine, and people, even strange places and sounds. He just doesn't like other dogs. He has no aggression in him either, just begging to be removed from their presence. "Mommie, hold me!"


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

My Gigi is the same way. If other dogs or people are around and she's being held she will growl/bark at them. If I put her down, she will either run to me and asked to be picked up or she will just start shivering and sit as close as possible to me until they leave. Gigi hates everybody except for me and my mother. I've only had her a month and a half, and her breeder told us we were the first people she really ever saw except for her vet. We decided to start socializing her after the Christmas season but now she's gotten worse. 
But she's still young, hopefully the training classes will work out when we start them and we started taking her to small breed meetups. Hopefully in about six months she'll be better!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Since I don't work outside the home, and I am alone alot due to hubby's travel, I attend a Maltese/toy dog meetup. Perhaps you can find a Maltese or toy dog meetup in your area, (meetup.com) or take an obedience or agility class. I take Nikki to the Maltese meetups, and she's been in several obedience classes that also included socialization time. I will continue to attend the meetups and take classes (agility is next on the list) when time and $ allows. I think it's good for her to be around other dogs and learn new things. 

Nikki's not afraid or nervous around dogs, but she doesn't seem to care that much one way or another. I think when she is around a large group of dogs, she prefers to sit and watch. If she's with only one or two dogs, she will be more eager to engage in play, but usually she's perfectly happy to sit by my side and watch. I'm content with that, because I can't force her. All I can do is provide the exposure and opportunity.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Dee is there a good trainer/behaviorist in your area who would work with you on de-sensitizing Shoni to other dogs? Perhaps one who would come to your home with a mellow, well behaved dog? Or maybe one-on-one training by a trainer at a training facility? I've read about desensitizing a dog who is fearful around other dogs. The trainer/behaviorist would do something like introduce the other dog to Shoni at a distance. When Shoni is relaxed, they would reward him for being calm and accepting the other dog at a distance. Then they would gradually move the dog closer and closer to Shoni. Each time the dog moves closer and Shoni remains calm and accepting, Shoni would be rewarded and praised. 

I agree that an obedience class might help build Shoni's confidence around other dogs, I just think I would do some other work first so that he's not "flooded" with fear by the other dogs in the class. 





Joy


----------



## widgeon (Apr 23, 2007)

I couldn't resist adding my two cents. So take it as such since it is meant with a lot of love and support. 

I think that there are some dogs that just don't like/want to be around others regardless of the breed. I have encountered and owned a few. You could bring another dog into your life - but that may or may not help the situation. In fact, it might make it worse. 

I know that dogs are pack animals but I think that once in a while there are a few that are just loners - or in Shoni's case, just want to be with Mommy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 3 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698435


> I know that dogs are pack animals but I think that once in a while there are a few that are just loners - or in Shoni's case, just want to be with Mommy.[/B]


Thanks for that. I think that may be the case. He and I are kind of reclusive and like our time alone.

vjw's solution is the trainer's way to think of it. That is what I've been trying to do and it doesn't work. He would not relax no matter how long he sat there, not until the other dog is removed.

Classes work fine until he has to socialize/interact with the other dogs. There are 2 trainers here and they don't do small dog classes.

Play time with other small dogs is my wish, but I don't know any. My area is small and small dogs are not the thing. Labs and bigger!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I have no idea where you are in Oregon, but I went to meetup.com, entered the zip code for Portland, and searched using the word "dogs." There are some small dog meetups in the Portland area, but that does not necessarily mean there are any in _your _area. I'm fortunate to have a Maltese and Yorkie meetup close to my house. Otherwise, I'd have the same problem.

Like I said, I really don't mind if Nikki isn't "into" hanging out with dogs. As long as she isn't afraid of them, or aggressive toward them that's what matters.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless it is a puppy socialization class, the dogs should not be interacting during obedience class. It is about learning to work around other dogs as a distraction without being overly reactive on a positive or negative note.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 3 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698535


> Unless it is a puppy socialization class, the dogs should not be interacting during obedience class. It is about learning to work around other dogs as a distraction without being overly reactive on a positive or negative note.[/B]


So if my intent is getting him used to other dogs, that would not be the way to do it...?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 3 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698544


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 3 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698535





> Unless it is a puppy socialization class, the dogs should not be interacting during obedience class. It is about learning to work around other dogs as a distraction without being overly reactive on a positive or negative note.[/B]


So if my intent is getting him used to other dogs, that would not be the way to do it...?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think she means that it doesn't have to be a small dog class, if it's obedience. There is not really a need for it to be only small dogs, since they won't be offleash and interacting.

Jax doesn't like other dogs when he's on a leash, but off leash he is fine. We've gone to a few classes and have worked on it a lot. The classes included a bunch of big dogs and it doesn't bother me, it's actually quite beneficial.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 3 2009, 04:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698510


> QUOTE (widgeon @ Jan 3 2009, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698435





> I know that dogs are pack animals but I think that once in a while there are a few that are just loners - or in Shoni's case, just want to be with Mommy.[/B]


Thanks for that. I think that may be the case. He and I are kind of reclusive and like our time alone.

vjw's solution is the trainer's way to think of it. That is what I've been trying to do and it doesn't work. He would not relax no matter how long he sat there, not until the other dog is removed.

Classes work fine until he has to socialize/interact with the other dogs. There are 2 trainers here and they don't do small dog classes.

Play time with other small dogs is my wish, but I don't know any. My area is small and small dogs are not the thing. Labs and bigger!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dee, vjw's solution will work - you just have to start at a distance where Shoni is already calm. Otherwise, you are too close and you should slowly walk him farther away until you can get him to focus on you and sit for you. When he calmly does that, then reward. Walk a little closer - sometimes we only go 1 or 2 feet closer - then focus on you and sit and reward. Keep slowly moving closer. End the session BEFORE he gets so close he is upset. You will need to do this several times over several days, weeks or months. Gradually you will get closer and closer. Outside of a gated dog park is a great place for this......you never have to put him in the dog park, the idea is just to get him calm and focused on you when other dogs are around. When Stuart jumps up and wants me to pick him up, its super hard, but I resist the temptation to pick him up. I just tell him, "You're ok. Sit" and then reward him. Good luck, I'm sure he will get better with your love, patience and diligence. :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The obedience classes we took had social time for 1/2 hour _before_ the class started.



QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 3 2009, 08:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698544


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 3 2009, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698535





> Unless it is a puppy socialization class, the dogs should not be interacting during obedience class. It is about learning to work around other dogs as a distraction without being overly reactive on a positive or negative note.[/B]


So if my intent is getting him used to other dogs, that would not be the way to do it...?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Dee, I just tried to do an online search to see if I could find an online article which would help you. I found this article by two veterinary behaviorists. 

Even though Shoni doesn't necessarily have fear *aggression*, maybe you could glean something from this article. I thought the part under the counter-conditioning section of the article was interesting. Maybe you could work on the "watch me" command first.






Inter-Dog Aggression Link







Joy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dee,

Bogie is 4 years old. I have taken him places with people and dogs since he was 12 weeks old. He has been in obedience and agility. He does well although he does not like big dogs. Bogie does not play with other dogs. He has plenty of exposure to small dogs and people. He will either stay alone or go to people sometimes me, sometimes strangers. He doesn't seem afraid of small dogs, but doesn't want to play with them. I sometimes wonder if he doesn't play because he was separated from his mom and siblings at 8 weeks. I didn't know any better at the time. I did everything I could to get him to play with other dogs, but he just isn't interested.
So if he is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want him to simple be comfortable in the presence of other dogs and he is not overly fearful nor aggressive, an obedience class is a great place to be around other dogs that are under control and teach him to focus on you and working, not the other dogs. It does not sound from your posts that he is terribly fearful or aggressive at all...just inexperienced and unsure. 

You really cannot teach your dog to like or play with other dogs. You can teach them polite tolerance. 

Soda is an awesome example. He gets along beautifully with any other dog, of any size. He does not play with any of them nor has he much interest in more than a casual sniff hello. That is FINE! So long as he is behaved around them that is all that matters. 

Don't make too much of this. Shoni is fine...with a little exposure on a regular basis in a controlled situation I'm sure he will learn not to worry about other dogs.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 3 2009, 06:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698638


> If you want him to simple be comfortable in the presence of other dogs and he is not overly fearful nor aggressive, an obedience class is a great place to be around other dogs that are under control and teach him to focus on you and working, not the other dogs. It does not sound from your posts that he is terribly fearful or aggressive at all...just inexperienced and unsure.
> 
> You really cannot teach your dog to like or play with other dogs. You can teach them polite tolerance.
> 
> ...


What got me worrying about this was being at my daughter's with her doodle. Shoni has met him several times before although there are long periods between. They live a long way off. Shoni's immediate reaction is quietly jumping up and down on me wanting up. I ignore it and continue greeting the family and their dog--who just wants to sniff Shoni. After a few minutes I notice the doodle is trailing Shoni around and Shoni has his tail down and is trying to keep away. They put their dog away and Shoni settles down. After an hour or so we let the other dog back in and Shoni starts to shake and pant frantically. He gets so over heated and shakes so hard even if I pick him up he continues until we put the dog out. I gave him all kinds of help to know he is O.K. and tried to make out that there is nothing wrong so he'll know I'm calm. Nothing helped and after another hour or so I worry about Shoni because he is shaking so hard, so we put the dog out. He stops shaking as soon as the dog is out of sight. He has been tired and lethargic all day from that little trip. He has never been hurt by a dog so I just don't know why he would be that frightened.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 3 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698583


> Dee,
> 
> Bogie is 4 years old. I have taken him places with people and dogs since he was 12 weeks old. He has been in obedience and agility. He does well although he does not like big dogs. Bogie does not play with other dogs. He has plenty of exposure to small dogs and people. He will either stay alone or go to people sometimes me, sometimes strangers. He doesn't seem afraid of small dogs, but doesn't want to play with them. I sometimes wonder if he doesn't play because he was separated from his mom and siblings at 8 weeks. I didn't know any better at the time. I did everything I could to get him to play with other dogs, but he just isn't interested.
> So if he is happy, I'm happy.[/B]




I doubt that taking him away from his mom and littermates was the problem. Have you read any of the socialization statements put out by veterinary behaviorists? Here's a link to a couple of them:


Link to Animal Behavior Resources Institue Article




The following link is slow to load, there's two pages:

American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior Link 




Joy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well I would be pretty freaked out if someone let an elephant follow me around and sniff me. Might sound silly, but that's probably what it felt like to Shoni. Think about it from Shoni's point of view - he had no way to get away from this thing and he's not wise enough in dog language to ask the dog to leave him alone in a polite way. 

Again, you are not going to make Shoni like having a giant dog follow him around and sniff him. You can focus on making Shoni comfortable at a distance and trust YOU to keep the other dog at a comfortable distance. 

Don't overanalyze this. Shoni is a fine, normal dog who did not get a lot of socialization as he matured. Focus on a realistic goal of Shoni being comfortable in the presence of other dogs and you managing him (ie you ask your family to keep their dog on a leash or behind a gate so Shoni isn't overwhelmed).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 4 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699108


> Well I would be pretty freaked out if someone let an elephant follow me around and sniff me. Might sound silly, but that's probably what it felt like to Shoni. Think about it from Shoni's point of view - he had no way to get away from this thing and he's not wise enough in dog language to ask the dog to leave him alone in a polite way.
> 
> Again, you are not going to make Shoni like having a giant dog follow him around and sniff him. You can focus on making Shoni comfortable at a distance and trust YOU to keep the other dog at a comfortable distance.
> 
> Don't overanalyze this. Shoni is a fine, normal dog who did not get a lot of socialization as he matured. Focus on a realistic goal of Shoni being comfortable in the presence of other dogs and you managing him (ie you ask your family to keep their dog on a leash or behind a gate so Shoni isn't overwhelmed).[/B]


I certainly agree about the elephant thing. We only had them loose together for mere moments. Skeeter (doodle) was on a leash and held by my daughter the rest of the time or was behind a glass door. I was holding Shoni most of the time. No one was forcing the situation. In spite of all the common sense used Shoni's terrible shaking and panting unless Skeeter was outside was so intense! I literally was afraid for his health. That exaggerated response to Skeeter, who he has met before and was not in the least threatening or pushy, was worrisome to me. I have to help him realize there is no threat to him so he can be able to relax. It will have to be done right in order to not frighten him worse. I already know his response (which is pick me up or ignore) to dogs on a walk or in a class or at the pet store, and those things have not helped as yet for this home type encounter.

I think all of the things suggested are good, it is just that his exaggerated response in a safe home situation with people he knows and a dog he has met before makes me think that he needs that very kind of interaction. Home play dates would be ideal. The Meetup.com thing could help. The closest one with a toy dog right now is 40 miles away. I will keep checking. I don't feel safe putting my info on there right now. If my husband were home for any of those meet-ups it would be much better.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jan 4 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699140


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 4 2009, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699108





> Well I would be pretty freaked out if someone let an elephant follow me around and sniff me. Might sound silly, but that's probably what it felt like to Shoni. Think about it from Shoni's point of view - he had no way to get away from this thing and he's not wise enough in dog language to ask the dog to leave him alone in a polite way.
> 
> Again, you are not going to make Shoni like having a giant dog follow him around and sniff him. You can focus on making Shoni comfortable at a distance and trust YOU to keep the other dog at a comfortable distance.
> 
> Don't overanalyze this. Shoni is a fine, normal dog who did not get a lot of socialization as he matured. Focus on a realistic goal of Shoni being comfortable in the presence of other dogs and you managing him (ie you ask your family to keep their dog on a leash or behind a gate so Shoni isn't overwhelmed).[/B]


I certainly agree about the elephant thing. We only had them loose together for mere moments. Skeeter (doodle) was on a leash and held by my daughter the rest of the time or was behind a glass door. I was holding Shoni most of the time. No one was forcing the situation. In spite of all the common sense used Shoni's terrible shaking and panting unless Skeeter was outside was so intense! I literally was afraid for his health. That exaggerated response to Skeeter, who he has met before and was not in the least threatening or pushy, was worrisome to me. I have to help him realize there is no threat to him so he can be able to relax. It will have to be done right in order to not frighten him worse. I already know his response (which is pick me up or ignore) to dogs on a walk or in a class or at the pet store, and those things have not helped as yet for this home type encounter.

I think all of the things suggested are good, it is just that his exaggerated response in a safe home situation with people he knows and a dog he has met before makes me think that he needs that very kind of interaction. Home play dates would be ideal. The Meetup.com thing could help. The closest one with a toy dog right now is 40 miles away. I will keep checking. I don't feel safe putting my info on there right now. If my husband were home for any of those meet-ups it would be much better.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Dee, I really do know how you feel about Shoni's anxiety around dogs. Like I said, Boo has done more than his share of panting, drooling & shaking. I talked to a trainer who pretty much agreed with JMM. So I went about letting Boo be Boo & put less importance on his fear & dislike of other dogs. I didn't however let his fear stop me from getting my little girl, I just chose very carefully. It's not a hopeless case for Shoni, he's still young & I'm quite sure capable of getting over it.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

As other members suggested, desensititzion works. Yesterday and today I bundled Benny up and brought him to the dog park. We were probably about 25 yards away from the entrance, but Benny could see all the people and their dogs walking in and out of the dog park. I got him to sit and take treats from me while not flipping out at all. Only one time did someone try to walk across where I was, did Benny start to tense up. She assumed her dog could play with mine, duh! I wasn't standing in the middle of nowhere for nothing! So I told her I was training and to not come any closer lol. Benny didn't bark though, but I felt him get tense. I have a feeling we'll be at this distance for a few more weeks....but slowly we are training to get him over his fear of people and dogs. I know he'll never be the overly friendly dog like Emma, but that is ok....I just want him to be be able tolerate and not be so fearful.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 4 2009, 02:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699212


> As other members suggested, desensititzion works. Yesterday and today I bundled Benny up and brought him to the dog park. We were probably about 25 yards away from the entrance, but Benny could see all the people and their dogs walking in and out of the dog park. I got him to sit and take treats from me while not flipping out at all. Only one time did someone try to walk across where I was, did Benny start to tense up. She assumed her dog could play with mine, duh! I wasn't standing in the middle of nowhere for nothing! So I told her I was training and to not come any closer lol. Benny didn't bark though, but I felt him get tense. I have a feeling we'll be at this distance for a few more weeks....but slowly we are training to get him over his fear of people and dogs. I know he'll never be the overly friendly dog like Emma, but that is ok....I just want him to be be able tolerate and not be so fearful.[/B]


lol, I'm forever telling people "he's not friendly" or "we're training right now".....I must sound like the meanest mommy on earth!

Dee - I also found that when we were at my sister's house with her 2 yellow labs, a bichon and a maltese, I could eventually put Stuart down and have all the dogs follow me around the house. Stuart was fine with this, as long as the other dogs weren't sniffing him. At one point my sister gave all her dogs greenies and I had Stuart lying right next to those dogs chewing on treats from me. But whenever another dog would approach him while he was on the ground, I would physically "block" the other dog - stand in the way - and Stuart seemed good with this arrangment. After 4 days at my sis' house last month, he didn't love the other dogs or want to play with them (except the maltese in a closed off room), but he certainly learned to tolerate the situation. But when we got there he was terrified. I had to check my reaction to make sure to help keep him calm without encouraging the fear. Its a really hard balance, it just takes time. Big kisses to Shoni from us!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I am going to be the odd ball here as usual. Will your dog be constantly in the company of other dogs? If not I would not stress about this fear. Having him be around other dogs once in a great while will not sole the problem. I have a large backyard so that is where Rylee goes. I will not take her for walks on the sidewalk because it made her paws so dirty. After looking at her paws I began to think about what else could be on the sidewalk so I discontinued this activity. We never saw other dogs anyway. 

When you go to visit a relative I would put him in a dog-purse so he can watch what is going on. Then after a while let him out. If he doesn't want out that may be his comfort zone and I would not push him having other dogs as playmates.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Jan 4 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699318


> OK I am going to be the odd ball here as usual. Will your dog be constantly in the company of other dogs? If not I would not stress about this fear. Having him be around other dogs once in a great while will not sole the problem. I have a large backyard so that is where Rylee goes. I will not take her for walks on the sidewalk because it made her paws so dirty. After looking at her paws I began to think about what else could be on the sidewalk so I discontinued this activity. We never saw other dogs anyway.
> 
> When you go to visit a relative I would put him in a dog-purse so he can watch what is going on. Then after a while let him out. If he doesn't want out that may be his comfort zone and I would not push him having other dogs as playmates.[/B]


You may be right. We only see the labradoodle a couple times a year. I rarely walk him, especially now in the winter. He good at the vets with other dogs around, and he doesn't go to a groomer or any other dog place. I haven't done the kennel cough shots because of that. He is fine in a carrier in any situation. We also have a large fenced backyard and in good weather he loves it there, so any time except not much in winter, he gets exercise there. The only problem is putting him down on the floor in the presence of another dog. I haven't had a chance to even do that with another toy size dog. There is a huge Yorkie (about 25 lb.) a block away that he is afraid of. A guy walks a bichon passed the house, but he is huge also for a bichon.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse... but I agree with others about not stressing it too much. Having said that though, I still try and socialize Bella as much as possible.

First time I took her to a class, she was shaking so much and begged me to pick her up. After several classes I realized a few things:

-She does not like aggressive dogs
-She does not like big dogs
-She does much better in smaller settings

For example this past weekend I took Bella to another socialization class (her 4th one so far). In the beginning when there were about 4 dogs, she was starting to play. Once more dogs arrived, she became shy/nervous/timid and would sit by my legs and refused to play. 

Since I live in nyc, I take her around in my carrier as much as possible when I go out. She continues to bark when she sees dogs while in my carrier, but once she is out of the carrier she no longer barks. She is slowly starting to feel comfortable around other dogs though and that has always been my goal - *comfort*. 

See if your local vet can recommend you to a small dog socialization. They should know of some trainers that may offer it.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Re groups or trainers, etc. for small dogs......
I live in a semi-rural, farming, logging area in a small town. The only trainers, classes, groups, etc. are full of huge dogs. There are not enough small dogs to have separate groups. I wish there were!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The obedience classes I go to are all large dogs as well. However, they are well run so this is just fine.


----------

